# What's with the mass exodus in Lake Arrowhead?



## skimble (Jan 11, 2006)

I noticed a HUGE number of Lake Arrowhead units for sale on Ebay for as little as $99 on a buy it now.  Does anybody know the reason for this?  
The lake level is up; fire danger is lower now that they've weeded out many of the dead trees from the bark beatle.  Maintenance fees aren't that high for a 2 bedroom lockoff.  And it's a pretty high demand resort.  Why are they being sold so cheep?


----------



## ragtop (Jan 12, 2006)

If you're referring to the Northbay units, and if anyone is considering bidding on these, they should do some careful due diligence on the financial viability of this resort association, such as determine the managing agent and talk to them.  And by the way, this resort has no lake access.


----------

